# 3Com 3c996-T card problems



## bogg (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi,

This card is listed as supported by the bge driver; however, it doesn't seem to send any data under FreeBSD. I have a brand new card, which I've tried with various cables and networks, and the card is a common factor in every situation where there's a problem.

It's recognised fine at boot time:
	
	



```
Sep 27 19:06:33 e325 kernel: bge2: <Broadcom Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x7102> mem 0xfe100000-0xfe10ffff irq 29 at device 4.0 on pci3
Sep 27 19:06:33 e325 kernel: miibus2: <MII bus> on bge2
Sep 27 19:06:33 e325 kernel: bge2: Ethernet address: 00:04:76:3b:26:de
Sep 27 19:06:33 e325 kernel: bge2: [ITHREAD]
```


This error crops up in /var/log/messages frequently:


```
Sep 27 19:24:14 e325 kernel: bge2: watchdog timeout -- resetting
```

Looks to me like a driver or hardware error, though I've nowhere else to try the card. Any suggestions on troubleshooting?

Leon


----------

